# critical skill visa



## vinod bhatt (Jun 3, 2016)

Good day,

I am diploma mechanical engineer and 5 years experience can I apply for critical skill visa for south africa.


----------



## sharma4bw (Aug 25, 2014)

Yes you can apply for CSV .


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

vinod bhatt said:


> Good day,
> 
> I am diploma mechanical engineer and 5 years experience can I apply for critical skill visa for south africa.


No you cannot apply for a critical skills with ur qualification. You have to have a University degree and not a diploma.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

sharma4bw said:


> Yes you can apply for CSV .


No he cannot apply for CSV.


----------

